# ABS coming on all the time



## 92se (Sep 20, 2003)

My 92se is having braking issues. For the last few weeks the ABS is kicking on when it is not needed, usually when the brakes are first applied. Recently they have been coming on more often. The ABS light has not come on yet.
Any ideas from the pros out there how to fix this prob?


----------



## DaMund (May 17, 2004)

Well if it causeing you that much touble you can just disconect the fuse until you locate the problem. Then you will just have to rely on thresh-hold braking. Which I perfer.


----------



## 92se (Sep 20, 2003)

DaMund said:


> Well if it causeing you that much touble you can just disconect the fuse until you locate the problem. Then you will just have to rely on thresh-hold braking. Which I perfer.


Thanks for the suggestion. You are the only one with an idea so far. I'll try it an get back to ya. 
Thank You!!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's some reading for you. get a pad and pen, you'll want to take notes. 
http://www.newshampark.org.uk/bignissansold/j30/articles/abs.htm

From my good buddy Pete over at http://www.bignissans.org.uk/


----------

